
Can We Code Without Comments? - rerx
https://medium.com/appsflyer/can-we-code-without-comments-maybe-2075abfc2ace
======
cimmanom
Only if you never have to explain that “even though it looks like we shouldn’t
have to frobnicate the Foo, we do here because otherwise we’ll run into a race
condition with Bar due to a bug in the core Baz API”

